# المعمارى Frank Lloyd Wright صاحب أشهر تصميم فيلا(فيلا الشلالات)



## dodyrewishmoot (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​المقدمة:
يعتبر المعمار فرانك لويد رايت من أهم المعماريين في العالم الذين لهم بصمات واضحة في مسيرة تطور العماره







ويعد فرانك لويد رايت (1869-1959) م عبقري معارض , يعد بين عظماء المؤسسين للتطور المعماري المعاصر , عايش كبار مهندسي الحركة الحديثة الأوربيين وما لبث أن تخطاهم , تجربة إنسانية طويلة وعميقة وثيقة الصلة بإنتاج غزير لأعمال بذرها في أرجاء أمريكا فأثمرت ابتكارات بديعة .

أن مفهوم " فرانك رايت " وتصوراته للعمارة العضوية ""Organic Architecture أي الطبيعة كانت نوعية ديمقراطية , إذ لا تعتمد على في تقديرها الإعجاب بها على المعماريين فحسب , بل تستثير شيئا ما في خيال كل إنسان تقريبا , فليس كل شي جميل يبعث على الراحة , ولكن من مظاهر تصميماته أنها طبيعية تشعر بالاطمئنان وتوحي بالجمال الذي يسهل استيعابه .


التصنيف من حيث الاتجاه المعماري :
ويصنف المعمار فرانك لويد رايت من رواد العمارة الحديثة بشكل عام ولكنة لا يصنف ضمن رواد (حركة العمارة الحديثة الأسلوب العالمي ) إلى جانب ليكوربوزية وميس فان دروة وغيرهم،
كما يعد رائد المدرسة العضوية 
ويصنفه احد الكٌتاب والنقاد ضمن اتجاه العمارة البيئية حيث عرف بأنه يصمم بما يلاءم المكان والزمان ففي أمريكا صمم بيوت البراري بخصوصيتها وفي اليابان ونيويورك وأوروبا 
فكل مشاريعه يحمل طابعة الخاص 

فرانك لويد رايت في سطور :

. ولد رايت عام 1869م في ريتشلان سنتر في ولاية وسكون سين الامركية وقد أمضى معظم طفولته في مزرعة والدته المحرض الرئيس إلى جانب موهبته الخلاقة في تكوينه المعماري وفي عام 1884م التحق بجامعة وسكون سين حيث كان يريد التخصص في الهندسة المعمارية لكن هذا التخصص لم يكن موجود في جامعة وسكون سين ولم تكن أوضاعه المادية تمكنه من الانتساب إلى جامعة أخرى فأمضى سنوات من حياته يدرس الهندسة التقنية ثم سئم ذالك وتركها فتوجه إلى شيكاغو ليبحث عن عمل وهناك كان من حسن حظه أن عثر على عمل لدى واحد من اكبر شركات البناء مقابل راتب لا يزيد عن ثمانية دولارات أسبوعيا وخلال السبع سنوات الأولى التى امضاها في تلك الشركة تمكن من ان يظهر مواهبه الاستثنائية في مجال الهندسة والتجديد مما جعله اثر ذلك ينفرد بمكتب خاص يعمل به وسرعان ما بدا يشتهر بتمرده على اسلوب العمارة الكلاسكية وميله الى التجدد المعتمد على الخطوط الأفقية والفتحات الكبيرة وعلى تصميم مباني ترتبط بالحيز الخارجي المحيط به وكان من اول انجازاته المهمة في ذالك الحين تصميم المنزل الريفي في مجموعة مساكن فرديك روبي في شيكاغو عام 1909م وبدات الحرب ضده وجابهها بقوة خاصة وبعدما اصبحت المشاريع تنهال عليه وكذلك صمم مباني ادارية في بوفالو تتميز ببساطتها وبكونه اول مبنى يستخدم الابواب والاثاث المعدني والتكييف المركزي . 
في الوقت الذي كانت فيه هذه السمات تثير غضب المهندسين الكلاسيكيين في الولايات المتحدة كانت سمعة رايت تكبر وتكبر في الخارج وكان تاثيره على العمران الاوروبي بدا يتضح ثم كانت نجاة فندق امبريال من زلزال طوكيو نقطة الذروة في شهرته مهما يكون فان ماسي سنوات العشرينات في الولايات المتحدة عادة وخففت من حدة اندفاعه خاصة وان ذلك تواكب مع ثاني حريق أصاب مزرعته الشهيرة التي بناها في سيرنغ غرين في ولاية وسكون سين فانفق كل ما لديه من مال لإعادة بنائها وهو على اية حال سرعان ما حولها الى ورشة عمل وضم اليها خمسين متدربا صاروا يشتغلون لديه فيها ولدى الاخرين انطلاقا منها ويدرسون على يده وهكذا تمكن من خلق تيار معماري اساسي في طول الولايات المتحدة وعرضها . 
منذ ذلك التاريخ اصبح فرانك لويد احد اكبر المعماريين في العالم والاهم من هذا أصبح يعتبر الأب الشرعي للعمارة الحديثة في الولايات المتحدة وصاحب نظرية العمارة العضوية وهي التي تنبت كالشجرة متعانقة مع الطبيعة لتشكل معها لوحة فنية ساحرة وذلك يتجلى في المنزل مسقط المياه. لقد راحت مبانيه تنتشر في اكثر من ثلاثين ولاية ومنذ ذلك الحين اصبحت العمارة والطبيعة في اسلوب رايت يتعانقان لتشكلان بعناصرهما وبمفرداتهما
وظلالهما الواحدة الجمالية المتكاملة لدى عمارة رايت وبدا طراز العمارة
الحديث بروادها الجدد. 
واصبحت العمارة بعدها تأخذ منحا جديدا معتمدة على المواد الجديدة
من حديد وخرسانة مسلحة وماد اخرى جديدة تجمع بعناصرها
ومفرداتها لتعطي وحدة فراغية متكاملة ونسيج معماري متميز
في فن العمارة الحديث يطفو على السطح ولا يزال تصميمه
الكبير لمنزل (مسقط الماء) في ميرران بولاية بنسلفانيا والمقام (م1936)
يعتبر اهم وابرز مبنى في العال
* منذ دراسته الثانوية اتخذ قراره بأن يصبح مهندساً معمارياً.
•التحق بجامعة وسكنسون سنة 1885 لدراسة الهندسة العملية التي تؤهله للسير في الحياة حيث كان ميالا بطبعه إلى الإنشاء و التكوين العملي .
•تتلمذ على يد المعماري لويس سوليفان في مكتبه من 1887 إلى 1893, و تعلم من أستاذه الشيء الكثير , حيث أجاد الرسم بطريقة وأسلوب معلمه , اعتمد سوليفان على (رايت) في تصميمات الكثير من المساكن , ثم بدأ (فرانك) بتطوير أعماله و العمل لحسابه الخاص وقام بابتكار أساليب جديدة في الإنشاء و استعمال مستحدث للمواد البناء الجديدة و الأثاث و المعدات , و تحرير المساقط الأفقية للمساكن من الجمود السائد حينئذ والطرق الكلاسيكية ذات القيود المحددة .
* أنهى دراساته الجامعية ليبدأ ممارسة المهنة بالفعل في العام ،۱۸۹۰ وهو بعد في الثالثة والعشرين من عمره...
*في العام ،۱۸۹۳ افتتح مكتبه الخاص الذي منه ستنطلق خلال ثلثي قرن كل تلك المشاريع الكبرى التي وضعته في مقدم معماريي القرن العشرين، ومن ابرزها (بيت ويليام ونسلو) (۱۸۹۳-۱۸۹۴) ومبنى لاركن (۱۹۰۳-۱۹۰۵) و(بيت الألعاب في آفري كونلي) (۱۹۱۲-۱۹۱۳) و(مبنى شركة جونسون للشمع ) (۱۹۳۶-۱۹۳۹) و(متحف غوغنهايم) (۱۹۴۳-۱۹۵۹).
•زار جميع العواصم العالمية منها : الصين واليابان و روسيا و البرازيل و الأرجنتين وإنجلترا و فرنسا والعراق و مصر 
•له مدرسة وفلسفة وأنصار , و يحترف بالتدريس المعماري في الجامعات وبلغ من العمر 90 عاما
•حصل على ارفع الأوسمة أعلاها تقديرا لعمله وفلسفته ومؤلفاته ونظرياته ومنشئاته المختلفة المتعددة في مختلف أنحاء العالم
في عام 1922م حين ضربت مدينة طوكيو هزة ارضية كانت واحدة من اعنف الهزات التي طالتها حتى ذالك الحين في القرن العشرين كان فندق امبريال واحد من المباني القليلة التي لم تمسها الهزة الارضية في طوكيو باي سوء ولا شك انه كان ثمةعلى الاقل شخصا واحد 
لم يزعجه ذلك وكان الشخص هو امريكيا يعيش في الولايات المتحدة اما موقفه فكان عائد الى انه كان المهندس الذي صمم هذا الفندق المذكور واشرف على تنفيذه كما انه استعمل من اجله مواد خاصة تحت الاساسات والقواعد عجينية التركيب كمخدات سفلية تحت الاساسات لامتصاص الهزات الارضية التي تتعرض لها جزر اليبان على الدوام وكذالك مواد اخرى جديدة تحمي البنا وتمتص الهزات الارضية وحينما سئل المهندس المصمم فرانك لويد رايت ان مدينة طوكيو تعرضة لهزه ارضية دمرت الابنية ما عدا بناء واحد اجابهم هو ذلك الفندق صحيح انه لم يكن بحاجة الى تلك الماثرحتى يثبت مكانته العالميه لكنه بحاجه اليها حتى يدعم موقفه في الصراع بين القديم والجديد في مضمار الهندسة المعمارية فقط كان المهندس رايت سيد المدافعين عن الجديد في بداية القرن العشرين حين كان خصومه الكلاسيكيون اقويا ما انفكو يشنون عليه بين الحين والاخر هجمات ضارية كان لا ينقصها في بعض الاحيان ان تورده مواد الياس على الرغم من ان سمعته في العالم خارج حدود وطنه كانت كبيرة وكان في ذلك الحين قد بات مؤشرا واضحا في عالم العمران في طول العام وعرضه في اوروبا على وجه الخصوص وبات المهندس فرانك لويد رايت منذ ذلك الحين في وطنه الامريكي اكبر مجددا عالمي في مضمار االهندسة المعمارية . ولد رايت عام 1869م في ريتشلان سنتر في ولاية وسكون سين الامركية وقد امضى معظم طفولته في مزرعة والدته المحرض الرئيس الى جانب موهبته الخلاقه في تكوينه المعماري وفي عام 1884م التحق بجامعة وسكون سين حيث كان يريد التخصص في الهندسة المعمارية لكن هذا التخصص لم يكن موجود في جامعة وسكون سين ولم تكن اوضاعه الماديه تمكنه من الانتساب الى جامعة اخرى فامضى سنوات من حياته يدرس الهندسة التقنية ثم سئم ذالك وتركها فتوجه الى شيكاغو ليبحث عن عمل وهناك كان من حسن حظه ان عثر على عمل لدى واحد من اكبر شركات البناء مقابل راتب لا يزيد عن ثمانية دولارات اسبوعيا وخلال السبع سنوات الاولى التى امضاها في تلك الشركة تمكن من ان يظهر مواهبه الاستثنائيه في مجال الهندسة والتجديد مما جعله اثر ذلك ينفرد بمكتب خاص يعمل به وسرعان ما بدا يشتهر بتمرده على اسلوب العمارة الكلاسكية وميله الى التجدد المعتمد على الخطوط الافقية والفتحات الكبيرة وعلى تصميم مباني ترتبط بالحيز الخارجي المحيط به وكان من اول انجازاته المهمة في ذالك الحين تصميم المنزل الريفي في مجموعة مساكن فرديك روبي في شيكغو عام 1909م وبدات الحرب ضده وجابهها بقوة خاصة وبعدما اصبحت المشاريع تنهال عليه وكذلك صمم مباني ادارية في بوفالو تتميز ببساطتها وبكونه اول مبنى يستخدم الابواب والاثاث المعدني والتكييف المركزي . 
في الوقت الذي كانت فيه هذه السمات تثير غضب المهندسين الكلاسيكيين في الولايات المتحدة كانت سمعة رايت تكبر وتكبر في الخارج وكان تاثيره على العمران الاوروبي بدا يتضح ثم كانت نجاة فندق امبريال من زلزال طوكيو نقطة الذروة في شهرته مهما يكون فان ماسي سنوات العشرينات في الولايات المتحدة عادة وخففت من حدة اندفاعه خاصة وان ذلك تواكب مع ثاني حريق اصاب مزرعته الشهيرة التي بناها في سيرنغ غرين في ولاية وسكون سين فانفق كل ما لديه من مال لاعادة بنائها وهو على اية حال سرعان ما حولها الى ورشة عمل وضم اليها خمسين متدربا صاروا يشتغلون لديه فيها ولدى الاخرين انطلاقا منها ويدرسون على يده وهكذا تمكن من خلق تيار معماري اساسي في طول الولايات المتحدة وعرضها . 
منذ ذلك التاريخ اصبح فرانك لويد احد اكبر المعماريين في العالم ولاهم من هذا اصبح يعتبر الب الشرعي للعمارة الحديثة في الولايات المتحدة وصاحب نظرية العمارة العضوية وهي التي تنبت كالشجرة متعانقة مع الطبيعة لتشكل معها لوحة فنية ساحرة وذلك يتجلى في المنزل مسقط المياه. لقد راحت مبانيه تنتشر في اكثر من ثلاثين ولاية ومنذ ذلك الحين اصبحت العمارة والطبيعة في اسلوب رايت يتعانقان لتشكلان بعناصرهما وبمفرداتهما وظلالهما الواحدة الجمالية المتكاملة لدى عمارة رايت وبدا طراز العمارة الحديث بروادها الجدد. 
واصبحت العمارة بعدها تاخذ منحا جديدا معتمدة على المواد الجديدة من حديد وخرسانة مسلحة وماد اخرى جديدة تجمع بعناصرها ومفرداتها لتعطي وحدة فراغية متكاملة ونسيج معماري متميز في فن العمارة الحديث يطفو على السطح ولا يزال تصميمه الكبير لمنزل (مسقط الماء) في ميرران بولاية بنسلفانيا والمقام (م1936) يعتبر اهم وابرز مبنى في العالم اقيم فوق مسقط مائي استطاع رايت ان يوظف عناصر الطبيعة كمصبات شلال ماء وينسج مع عناصره المعمارية لوحة فنية تمتع الناظر بحيث نرى سقوط الماء وانسيابه بين جدران المنزل وفتحاته وكان المنزل مسقط الماء بنفس اللحظة وهنا تتجلى عبقرية المهندس رايت لقد استجاب لكثير من اذواق الفنانين والمشاهير في مدينة هوليود السينمائية حيث صمم لهم منازل تتلاءم مع اذواقهم الفنية كما هو الحال في منزل سودين هاوس في لوس انجلوس عام /1926م/ وكذلك منزل صمويل نوفاردو /1928م/ في لوس انجلوس وخلال سنواته الاخيرة واصل رايت عمله التجديدي وفي نفس الوقت راح يعيد مبنيين لترتيب التلامذة حيث اقام اولهما في ولاية وسكون سين والثاني في ولاية اريزونا الامريكية وخلال ذلك كله كان لديه من الوقت ما يكفي لوضع العديد من المؤلفات والكتب في فن العمارة اهمها على الاطلاق سيرته الذاتية وكتاب مدينة المستقبل . 
حين رحل رايت /1959م/ كان على وشك انهاء تصميم متحف كوكيهام في مدينة نيويورك المتميزة كما هو الحال في العديد من المشاريع الاخرى فقد رحل المهندس رايت في التسعين من عمره غير انه كان يتمتع بحيوية استثنائية



​
المعماري :- فرنك لويد رايت
العمل :- فيلا الشلالات




وهذه بعض الصور لاشهر اعماله
*******************************









 












 



















و يا رب يكون الموضوع أفادكم, و على فكرة ده بحث لطلبة الهندسة المعمارية بالمطرية...اللى انا منها


----------



## يا زمن (16 ديسمبر 2006)

إثراءً للموضوع إليك أخي بعض الصور الخاصة بفيلا الشلال مع المساقط بس مش عارف كي أنزلهن


----------



## يا زمن (16 ديسمبر 2006)

:81: إثراءً للموضوع إليك أخي بعض الصور الخاصة بفيلا الشلال مع المساقط بس مش عارف كي أنزلهن


----------



## يا زمن (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*شو ما أحلى هلصور*

بصراحة تصميم حلو


----------



## zoubir (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## hamza_bouar_25 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و نرجوا منك المزيد


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزك الله جيرا


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عروس البحر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جد بجد مجهود رائع مشكورة عليه جدا


----------



## وفيق صبيحة (16 فبراير 2010)

يسلموا ايديك كلك ذوق


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## elreedy50 (6 مايو 2010)

روووووووووووووعة هذه الفيلا


----------



## artmis (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الموضوع قيم جدا​


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ذكرتمونا بأيام الدراسة

شكرا


----------

